# Bee Problem



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Ask them to relocate there dumpster.


----------



## Texaschevys06 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> Ask them to relocate there dumpster.


I would but it has been relocated twice and I don't want to ask them to relocate again and be the mean nagging neighbor


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They MIGHT be bees, but more likely they are yellow jackets...


----------



## Texaschevys06 (Apr 14, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> They MIGHT be bees, but more likely they are yellow jackets...


Definitely not yellow jackets. Too small to be yellow jackets.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yellow jackets are usually smaller than honey bees...

Here's some pictures of a yellow jacket eating a bee. The bee is larger.

https://beeinformed.org/2012/10/11/yellow-jackets/
http://honeybeesuite.com/yellowjacket-cafe-the-honey-bee-special/

Here they are side by side:
http://www.knockoutpest.com/bees-and-wasps-different-pests-with-the-same-sting/

Unless you have some other kind of yellow jackets there, my experience is that yellow jackets are smaller than bees.


----------



## Texaschevys06 (Apr 14, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> Yellow jackets are usually smaller than honey bees...
> 
> Here's some pictures of a yellow jacket eating a bee. The bee is larger.
> 
> ...


AGAIN, They are not yellow jackets. They are bees. If they were yellow jackets, they would be dead. These are bees. Not yellow jackets.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You could try "Honey B Gone", "Bee Go", "Bee Quick" or "Bee Dun" all these products are used to move bees out and keep them out so beekeepers can harvest honey.

https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop?pag...rch=fume&brand=&sale=0&new=0&featured=0&all=0

You might also try cinnamon bee don't like that either. I have used it to keep bees out after a cutout, cinnamon may last longer. 

I bet it will also work on yellow jackets too


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

What are they throwing away that would be attracting the bees? Find out - to solve this problem could be as simple as putting the attractant in plastic bags and sealing it up tight. Its going to have to be something sweet to attract bees. let us know and then we may be able to help. (I'm thanking soda cans)


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>next to a pickling factory

Possibly a HFCS sweetener. Do a search for "MM factory Honey Bees" might be similar.

Any beek in the area? You don't want to kill the bees and you don't want them making "colored honey". Either could be a lawsuit. MM factory ended up putting their colored syrup in closed containers so bee could not get at it.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Flowerplanter - cool article


----------



## Texaschevys06 (Apr 14, 2016)

I will try and figure out what they are so attracted to so badly. Thank y'all so much for actually helping me with suggesting products instead of trying to insist that they are yellow jackets. I will take each opinion into careful consideration. Again, Thank y'all so much.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

That's what were here for - let us know what you find out.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Last year someone's bees were so desperate in the fall dearth they were going after the empty comb in my pole barn . Bout the only thing that broke them of that habit was some old t-shirts soaked in ammonia laying around.


----------

